# [BOOT] [RESOLU] probleme avec yaboot sur apple G4 ppc

## vinz_gentoo

Bonjour à tous

j'ai un probleme de boot sur mon apple G4 ppc 400 mhz, un HD de 10 Go, 512 de ram.

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement la doc en ligne, suivi le plan de partitionement proposé par défaut, je ne souhaite pas conserver le macOS natif.

J'ai eu un souci lors de la conf avec yaboot, je pense lors du formatage de la bootstrap...

J'ai rebooté et j'obtiens maintenant hd:3 invalid or corrupt file

Merci d'avance de vos réponses....et scuszer le mauvias post si il y lieu  :Smile: Last edited by vinz_gentoo on Sun Jan 20, 2008 4:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Es-tu à l'aise avec l'anglais? Car il y a ce sous forum dédié à l'architecture ppc sinon: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-24.html

(Non pas qu'on ne puisse pas t'aider ici - il y a sans doute des personnes qui le peuvent peut-être - mais là bas t'es sûr de trouver)

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

T'aurai pu y penser kwenspc  :Wink: 

----------

## agm650

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai rebooté et plus rien....je ne boot meme plus sur le cd....pffff
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses....

 

quand tu dis que tu reboot meme pas sur le CD, meme en appuyant sur C au boot? ( autre option si t avais un Mac Os deja installé, tu peux demarré en appuyant sur ALT, ca devrait te lister les volumes bootables )

----------

## xaviermiller

si c'est comme un G3 beige, en effet, le CD ne fonctionnera pas car il faut passer par Bootx ou yaboot. Es-tu sûr que tu pouvais virer MacOS comme ça ?

----------

## vinz_gentoo

bonsoir à tous,

en fait j'ai modifié mon post plus haut...En fait je boot depuis Yaboot, et maintenant il me renvoie un invali or corrupt file derriere le hd:3...j'avoue que j'ai bidouillé le yaboot.conf  :Sad: ...dernier redemmarrage à l'instant, j'ai plus rien quand je boot...

Ceci dit, j'avais reussi lors d'une install precedente à l'installer...en partant de la doc et sans l'OS mac natif....Et lors d'un reboot, comme je l'arretais mal, il ne me montait plus de systeme de fichiers (enfin un truc dans le genre <-ahhh; ces n00b... :Smile: 

Ce qui serait cool c'est que quelqu'un me guide pas à pas dès que j'aurai réussi à rebooter sur le live cd (si ce n'est pas trop demander  :Smile: 

C'est vrai je ne capte pas tout, mais je suis curieux  :Smile: 

Merci à ceux qui prennent sur leur temps pour en faire gagner à d'autre.

----------

## xaviermiller

aucune idée, j'avais commencé, mais abandonné. Va jeter un oeil dans le sous-forum PowerPC  :Wink: 

----------

## agm650

normalement (enfin de memoire surtout) faut conserver Mac Os uniquement sur les machines dites " old world " ce qui n'est pas le cas de sa machine  :Smile: 

(bon accessoirement,j avais pas lu qu il avait degagé mac os ^^)

@vinz_gentoo: aurais tu un moyen de copier/mettre en ligne ton yaboot.conf?

d'autre part si ca peut t'aider, j'ai un yaboot.conf que j'utilisais sur mon portable ici

edit:

pour te " guider " pas a pas, ca peut se faire, faut juste que tu donnes la repartition de tes partitions, et ca sera bon  :Smile: 

----------

## vinz_gentoo

merci à tous de vous préoccuper du problème  :Smile: 

Bon lorsque je boot, le yaboot me renvoie :

```

boot: Linux

hd:2,/vmlinux: Unknow or corrupt filesystem

```

lorsque j'appuie sur "tab", yaboot me renoie

```

Linux                                Linux.old

```

ensuite je reboot sur le live cd (2007 ppc minimal qui m'a servi pour l'install):

je fais un mount :

```

livecd root # mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo/

livecd root # cd /mnt/gentoo/

livecd root # nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab 
```

(et j'obtiens, hormis les lignes commentées:)

```

shm      /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/hda2   /boot      ext2   defaults                   1 2

/dev/hda4   /      ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/hda3   none      swap   sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user   0 0

```

ensuite j'edite le yaboot.conf, tjs avec nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf :

```

boot=/dev/hda2

device=pci@f2000000/pci_bridg@d/mac-io@7/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:

partition=4

root=/dev/hda4

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

   label=Linux

   root=/dev/hda4

   partition=4

   read-only

```

aussi, avec : livecd root # nano -w /etc/yaboot.conf :

```

boot=unconfigured

device=hd:

partition=3

blabla commenté :) et puis :

image=/vmlinux

   label=Linux

   root=/dev/hda3

   read-only

image=/vmlinux.old

   label=Linux.old

   root=/dev/hda3

   read-only

```

enfin, lorsque je lance macfdisk : livecd root # mac-fdisk -l :

```

/dev/hda1   Apple_partition_map   Apple      63      @  1      ( 31.5k)   Partition map

/dev/hda2       Apple_Bootstrap   bootstrap           1600                 @  64      (800.0k)   NewWorld bootclock

/dev/hda3       Apple_UNIX_SVR2   swap   1048576                   @  1664      (512.0M)   Linux swap

/dev/hda4       Apple_UNIX_SVR2   root      19016011  @  1050240   (  9.1G)   Linux native

```

voila les infos que je peux fournir....

----------

## agm650

 *vinz_gentoo wrote:*   

> merci à tous de vous préoccuper du problème 
> 
> Bon lorsque je boot, le yaboot me renvoie :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai jamais eu ce message, mais je pense que c'est parce qu'il ne trouve pas ton kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lorsque j'appuie sur "tab", yaboot me renoie
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Euh, ca par contre ca me fait croire que t as fait un "ybin" en utilisant le yaboot.conf du livecd d'autant plus qu'il semble que dans ton yaboot.conf tu n'as a priori qu'une entrée "Linux" et donc y a pas de raison que tu ai de Linux.old

ensuite j'edite le yaboot.conf, tjs avec nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf :

```

boot=/dev/hda2

device=pci@f2000000/pci_bridg@d/mac-io@7/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:

partition=4

root=/dev/hda4

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

   label=Linux

   root=/dev/hda4 <---- 

   partition=4    <---- Je suis pas sur que t es besoin de ces deux lignes mais elle doivent pas faire de mal

   read-only

```

T'avais pas vraiment besoin de /boot, mais pourquoi pas  :Smile: 

donc la logiquement dans /boot tu dois avoir kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

le "partition=4" je suppose que c'est pour specifier ton /root, mais je pense que t en as pas besoin (enfin moi j ai jamais utilisé)

bref a priori, moi je pense que ton yaboot.conf me semble correct. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aussi, avec : livecd root # nano -w /etc/yaboot.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

euh, ce yaboot.conf est celui du liveCD, normalement t'as pas a y touché. et tu ne dois pas utilisé celui la non plus quand tu fais un mkofboot  ou ybin ( me souviens plus exactement de la commande)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin, lorsque je lance macfdisk : livecd root # mac-fdisk -l :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

de memoire ( faudrait que je reessaye sur mon pbook pour etre sur ) apres avoir fait le chroot, tu lance mkofboot -v

ca t'installes yaboot sur /dev/hda2 en utilisant le yaboot.conf situé dans /etc/yaboot.conf ( si t as pas fait de chroot, ca utilisera celui du live CD ce qui est pas pratique ).

----------

## agm650

 *vinz_gentoo wrote:*   

> merci à tous de vous préoccuper du problème 
> 
> ```
> 
> boot: Linux
> ...

 

en fait, en regardant un peux plus ton message d'erreur, je suis maintenant sur que tu as utilisé le " mauvais " yaboot.conf pour utilisé yaboot.

/vmlinux c'est l'image utilisé par le liveCD

donc en faisant un chroot sur /mnt/gentoo ( en ayant monté le /proc, le /dev comme expliqué dans le handbook ) puis le mkofboot ca devrais mieux marché  :Smile: 

----------

## vinz_gentoo

 *agm650 wrote:*   

>  *vinz_gentoo wrote:*   merci à tous de vous préoccuper du problème 
> 
> ```
> 
> boot: Linux
> ...

 

Merci, j'ai suivi tes indications et maintenant le yabootconfig --chroot /mnt/gentoo me dit

```

yabootconfig: Cannot find a kernel, please locate one

Enter a path to a kernel image:

```

Je suis perdu, je ne sais plus quel chemin et sous quel synthaxe lui mettre....car avec une autre console en tty, je vois bien mon kernel...(dans /mnt/gentoo/boot...en ayant fait les mount, pas celui du livecd....)

faudra t il que je fasse un ybin -v apres ? D'après moi et la doc, non, car le yabootconfig s'occupe de tout, et je n'ai pas d'OS mac sur le G4...

C'est compliqué quand meme  :Smile:  mais je le redis merci d'y passer de ton temps  :Smile: 

----------

## agm650

je viens d aller regarder la doc

alors mois je n'ai jamais installé yaboot que via la methode " manuelle ", l'utilisation de yabootconfig j'ai du tenter pour installer la gentoo sur un disque firewire, mais au final j'etais revenu a la methode manuelle ^^

bref, si toi tu utilise yabootconfig d'apres la doc il faut (sans avoir fait de chroot au prealable contrairement a ce que je t avais ecris dans un message precedent) faire

```
yabootconfig --chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

chose que tu a apriori fait,

Une fois cette commande tapé, tu fais la un chroot (en ayant au prealable monté /proc et /dev):

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile
```

une fois dans le chroot, fais un ybin -v

le ybin -v devrait mettre a jour le yaboot avec les fichier de conf de ton environnement ( donc le yaboot.conf qui sera utilisé devrait etre celui de /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf, ce qui correspond dans l'environnement chrooté a /etc/yaboot.conf ).

Logiquement, lorsque tu redemmarera, pour verifier que ca marche bien, si tu fais tab, tu ne devrais voir qu'un seul kernel: Linux.

PS: je m'excuse si je suis pas tres clair, j ai pas mon powerbook sous la main pour verifier l'ordre des commandes et autre :/

----------

## vinz_gentoo

bref, si toi tu utilise yabootconfig d'apres la doc il faut (sans avoir fait de chroot au prealable contrairement a ce que je t avais ecris dans un message precedent) faire

```
yabootconfig --chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

chose que tu a apriori fait,

Une fois cette commande tapé, tu fais la un chroot (en ayant au prealable monté /proc et /dev):

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile
```

une fois dans le chroot, fais un ybin -v

le ybin -v devrait mettre a jour le yaboot avec les fichier de conf de ton environnement ( donc le yaboot.conf qui sera utilisé devrait etre celui de /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf, ce qui correspond dans l'environnement chrooté a /etc/yaboot.conf ).

Merci, je suis ce que tu me dis, j'ai bien monté les proc et dev, mais je suis bloqué DURANT l'éxecution du yabootconfig....(voir plus haut, cannot find a kernel...), et je suis scrupuleusement la doc et tes explications...Et, je te rassures, tu es très clair  :Smile: 

D'ou mon idée de configurer yaboot à la main...

----------

## agm650

 *vinz_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci, je suis ce que tu me dis, j'ai bien monté les proc et dev, mais je suis bloqué DURANT l'éxecution du yabootconfig....(voir plus haut, cannot find a kernel...), et je suis scrupuleusement la doc et tes explications...Et, je te rassures, tu es très clair 
> 
> 

 

hum, la je t'avoue que sans pouvoir tester le yabootconfig je pourrais pas bcp t'aider.

un petit point a verifier tout de meme: /mnt/gentoo/boot contien bien ton noyau? si yabootconfig ne trouve pas ton noyau c'est peut etre parceque /boot n'est pas monté ( sur /mnt/gentoo/boot ), ou alors parce que tu n'as pas le noyau copié dedans?

 *Quote:*   

> D'ou mon idée de configurer yaboot à la main...

 

la je serais plus aptes a t'aider :p

apres avoir fait un chroot:

 tu configures le yaboot.conf ( deja fait )

 tu t'assure que /boot est bien monté

 tu copies ton noyau (/usr/src/linux/vmlinux) dans /boot avec le nom qui va bien ( le meme que celui de ton yaboot.conf )

 tu lance la commande mkofboot -v

 tu fais un ybin -v ensuite a chaque modif de ton yaboot.conf

et si je me trompe pas ca devrait marcher sans soucis. ( bon je recupere mon pbook et je reteste tout ca des que possible  :Smile:  )[/list]

----------

## vinz_gentoo

```
hum, la je t'avoue que sans pouvoir tester le yabootconfig je pourrais pas bcp t'aider.

un petit point a verifier tout de meme: /mnt/gentoo/boot contien bien ton noyau? si yabootconfig ne trouve pas ton noyau c'est peut etre parceque /boot n'est pas monté ( sur /mnt/gentoo/boot ), ou alors parce que tu n'as pas le noyau copié dedans?
```

le noyau est bien dedans...

```
apres avoir fait un chroot:

[list]

 tu configures le yaboot.conf ( deja fait )

 tu t'assure que /boot est bien monté

 tu copies ton noyau (/usr/src/linux/vmlinux) dans /boot avec le nom qui va bien ( le meme que celui de ton yaboot.conf )

 tu lance la commande mkofboot -v

 tu fais un ybin -v ensuite a chaque modif de ton yaboot.conf

[/list]

```

voila j'ai essayé...ca ne marche pas...Merci beaucoup beaucoup de ton aide...au reboot, le yaboot voit encore 2 kernel quand je fais "tab"...si tu etais en ligne sur une messagerie instantanée on pourraite peut etre voir ca pas à pas ?

Mais je ne veux pas abuser  :Smile:  :Smile:  A plus.

----------

## agm650

aucun pb pour un depanage via une messagerie quelconque, parcontre mon acces au net en " semaine " est limité :/

je t'envoie un pm pour mettre ca en place  :Smile: 

----------

## vinz_gentoo

Un ENORME merci à agm650 qui ma éclairé sur le sujet et passé du temps avec moi, j'en tire 2 choses qui ne concernent que moi  :Smile:      :

La doc ne mentionne pas la conf avec le proc, ou alors j'ai (encore) lu entre les lignes (sic)

Faut sauvegarder ses fichiers de conf....

Bref, un grand merci à lui, mon fichier  qui posait souci si il y en a qui veulent s'en inspirer :

```

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0 

#/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2   defaults                1 2 

none      /proc      proc   defaults              0 0

/dev/hda4      /            ext3   noatime              0 1 

/dev/hda3      none         swap   sw                      0 0 

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user   0 0
```

Merci encore à lui  :Smile:  Je posterai mes retours d'expérience humblement sur ma pétoire et son archi, car je crois savoir que les Gentoo sur PPC sont rares  :Smile: 

----------

## agm650

acessoirement faut pas oublier le chroot (cf le message de JoseJX  :Smile:  ) avant de faire le mkofboot ou le ybin -v  :Smile: 

----------

